# Russian - Star Sign Thing



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

This came as part of a lot (I was after the other watch).

Sold as not working, but wound it up and started ticking along a few hours ago.

Stem changes time and day. Push button quick changes the date.

Anyone know what it is? :huh:










And the movement...










Thanks guys...!!

Regards

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s a Slava, made if memory serves, by what used to be known as the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory, I could be wrong but it may have a double spring movement.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s a Slava, made if memory serves, by what used to be known as the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory, I could be wrong but it may have a double spring movement.


What he said... interesting that it has a 24 jewel movement.. according to the dial. On a day/date movement?

Any markings?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s a Slava, made if memory serves, by what used to be known as the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory, I could be wrong but it may have a double spring movement.


As Mac says, a Slava - "Craba" in Cyrillic - translates as "Glory" , 2nd MWF and looks like the 2414 movement - two mainsprings. The chapter ring carries signs of the zodiac in Cyrillic alphabet round the outside, the constellations are set to represent the hours. Quick set date using the button on the side at the 2 o'clock position. Day change via the crown IIRC. unless it's been changed, the day wheel usually also is in Cyrillic. :yes:

Most likely it's post 1993, that's the dating given in Juri Levenberg's book at least. Reliable movement, a good one will keep time to within 10 to 20 seconds per day, I have a couple of Slava's with this engine, and both sit well within the 1/2 minute per day despite being a good few years old.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys...

Been running for 24 hours now and still ticking along within about 5 seconds / day (guestimate).

Not my cup of tea though.

I know this isn't the sales forum (mods please drop me a PM if I need to do a seperate sales post) but anyone interested in it for say Â£20 which includes RMSD and Paypal fees?

Please note that I won't be able to send it till next Saturday (overseas for the week) so won't expect any payment till then.

PM me if you're interested.

Regards

Mike


----------

